# Which Audi Drive Select Mode



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

Can anyone point me to some information to help me understand about the different modes and when it is best to use them? Thanks.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

If you look at the top of the this forum they is a link to knowledge base and you can download the mk3 manual.

In a nutshell 
Comfort drive mode makes your TT feel very salon car. Very smooth.
Auto with adjust to you driving.
Dynamic is sports mode, so no messing about.
Custom = you can set to how you like for gear box, engine etc. Best to see manual.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Just my opinion:

Comfort - steering feel almost non existent, not enough noise from the engine/exhaust

Auto - much the same as above

Efficiency - total waste of space, same as Comfort, but 'free wheels' when you lift off, so no engine braking and... I get BETTER mpg with my own settings. Go figure.

Dynamic - all good, except for the ride

Individual - this is the only setting you need IMO... steering to dynamic, engine to dynamic, gearbox to auto, Quattro to auto and suspension is definitely in Comfort - the car rides AND handles best in the softest setting.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

You don't get suspension in a sport or s-Line as it's TTS mag ride setting I believe Mark.

I like comfort for my 10 mile commute but dynamic for when engine is warm and it's play time :wink:

I might try your set up Mark as it's sounds good.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Sorry, forgot that not all cars have the mag ride 

The biggest single factor for me is the steering feel - only set to Dynamic is it acceptable to me. Feels horrendous on Comfort, but... I kinda get it if you're on a long M-Way journey, which I rarely do. Each to their own I guess. Cheers ...


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

No it's a stop start crawl.
But will try your settings as I love the car in dynamic.


----------

